# Awesome Smelling Herbal Shampoo~



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been contemplating this shampoo-bar and conditioner for awhile (I hate wasting money on more grooming products I end up NOT liking!) But this one is a keeper...and decently priced 

Good Clean Dog or Sweet Petula

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5738666

I bought the bar/soap shampoo ($8) and then the $9 Conditioner/detangler I used the bar-shampoo and surprisingly it was NOT as hard and as much of a PITA as I thought it would be, she lathered up pretty quickly and her coat is CLEAN, very clean. I think I am preferring the bar-shampoos these days (for myself too!) They just get your hair so much cleaner, IMO..

Anyhow...the conditioner isn't very big, but a little goes a decent way, it is sort of an oil based, so you don't need much, I worked it though her coat and rinsed, but also used a wee bit as a leave in. The bar of poo will last a LONG long time..lol

Did I mention this is GREAT SMELLING STUFF?! lol

(No,I'm not affilited, nor do I get anything for promoting,but I do think it is worth every penny of the $17 for the bar and the detangler/conditioner) But if you are on the lookout...

It has a herbal-oil flea repellent scent? I'm guessing it is the castor or coconut? I should ask, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The site looks really interesting...going to shop through it when I have more time. Thanks Kara~~anymore clothing sites that you have found recently? I know Miss.Gucci has a wordrobe of things.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Funny you should mention this today. I had just ordered Plum Silky shampoo, their conditioner and Quicker Slicker for the boys. I used it for the first time on Bailey last night and that stuff is *so* aromatic. I was having a little bit of an allergy attack while bathing him, exacerbated by the use of the Quicker Slicker. Why do these companies have to add so much perfume to these products? It's funny because when he was dry, he didn't smell much at all. I can't decide whether I like the way he looks either, though he's very fluffy and did look a little like he had that show dog coat for a minute or two last night. The Isle of Dogs stuff I was using before seemed to keep his coat more silky, shiny and of course I bought the larger size of everything, thinking it was more practical. ound: I should know better.

I wonder if it would be worthwhile to just get the bar shampoo to try without all the other stuff. BTW, the Quicker Slicker did make combing the less horrific mats out of his hair easier. We're deep into coat blowing stage now and it's a nightmare for the both of us.

An aside, I miss you around here lady.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri..Megan :kiss: I miss you ladies, too!  I am going to spend more time here, I swear..I'll just block out a certain time frame and do nothing but forum and coffee!! I don't know my life got so chaotic, but it needs to slow down. I think the kids getting out of school will help, lessen SOME of my chores anyways.

Ya know...now that you mention it, I didn't have an allergic reaction to the stuff (and I usually do to many scents!) I don't think its an overwhelming scent left on her, just a really good one 

But I think they DO put so much in the poos' and conditioners because so many breeds smell more like *dog* than our precious havs do, right? lol They only stink when they roll around on turds or dead frogs!!!! ound: I hope I just didn't curse myself with that one.

The Isle of dog, I do love that stuff, but dang.....it is so expensive and it seems like I have to use more of the conditioner with that one than I do some other ones to get her coat that silky. It is still in the top 3.

Megan, I don't think I have found any new clothes sites lately, she hasn't been getting dressed up as much because I dread combing the mats out after she wears clothes!  ugh. The kids keep telling me to cut her hair, ehh...I dunno.

:grouphug:

PS. She's being a lil' hellion today!!! Into EVERYTHING, snatching pens...running...snatching empty water bottles....running...eeks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the new soap and conditioner. I have a plentiful supply left thus far and can't spend more, but am going to save the info for when I need more. Keep us posted on how this works over the long-haul, would you?

Gucci must be at work with you? How wonderful to be able to have her with you while you work!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sheri, she practically NEVER leaves my side, basically..only when I have to go to the grocery store, most of the other places (fabric store, post office) they let me carry her in her bag on my shoulder! lol I love having her with me though.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Sheri, she practically NEVER leaves my side, basically..only when I have to go to the grocery store, most of the other places (fabric store, post office) they let me carry her in her bag on my shoulder! lol I love having her with me though.


Man what a life, if their is reincarnation, I want to come back as your dog:whoo: What a lucky dog, such a good mommy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kara, you're so talented, why don't you come up with your own line of products?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Geri..Megan :kiss: I miss you ladies, too!  I am going to spend more time here, I swear!


Well, it's about darn time you did that woman!! We're holding you to it too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, I dunno...making shampoo may be a bit much for me! LOL I am happy with day 3 post bath, still lookin' good, no serious matting, just the typical underarm/harnass BS. 

She is spoiled, Sheri! I'd spoil you too  hehe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Surprisingly, and I just mentioned this in another thread, the Plum Silky, Aloe Conditioner and Quicker Slicker have left Bailey's coat feeling silky soft and surprisingly pleasant (not strong) smelling and easy to brush through. He's going through major coat blowing right now which is challenging, but I think I'm going to like these products, even though I may have to wear a mask when I first apply the Quicker Slicker. It's so nice holding him close and having him smell like something other than dirt.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you find that the bar causes more mats? I learned on here not to rub her too much with the towel (to cut down on mats). I was just wondering if rubbing the bar on her would create the same problem. Gucci looks great, glad to see you back on the forum.


----------

